# Another Broccoli Casserole



## Constance (Nov 7, 2006)

We're having friends over for dinner tomorrow evening, and I needed a very simple broccoli dish that I could make ahead of time, as Kim's going to have the stove busy. I ran across this one that I think is going to work great.

Broccoli Casserole

Ingredients:
2 small boxes frozen chopped broccoli (I'm using fresh florets from 3 stems)
1 stick butter
1 small box Velveeta Cheese
butter flavored crackers, crushed, enough to cover top

Instructions:
Steam broccoli in microwave and drain well.. Cut cheese into small chunks and melt with the butter in same dish in microwave. Add broccoli to the cheese mixture, mix well and top with crushed crackers. Only one dirty pan that way!
Bake for 30 minutes in 350 degree oven. 

*Note: that sounds like a lot of sauce for the amount broccoli I have...we'll see.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Nov 7, 2006)

Sounds delicious. I've never had anything involving Velveeta I didn't like - lol!!!!!

Although I do agree with you that the fresh florets from 3 stalks might be less than what you'd get from the frozen - but then again, it depends on the size of the stalks.


----------



## Corinne (Nov 7, 2006)

I have a recipe that's very close to yours - I can never get enough of this stuff! There are never any leftovers at our church potluck dinners, no matter who brings it. The crackers are actually mixed in with the Velveeta & some milk is added. Thought you might like to see it:

Broccoli Casserole

20	ounces	frozen chopped broccoli thawed
8	ounces	Velveeta 
1	stick	butter 
1	sleeve	Ritz crackers crushed
1/2	cup	milk 

Instructions: Melt the Velveeta in top of double boiler and add milk and butter until
butter is melted.

Thaw broccoli in micro and drain.  

Crush crackers.  

Mix all together and bake for 20-30 minutes at 350.


----------

